

Show HN: My first attempt at redoing Dante's Inferno in English - chunky1994
http://chunky1994.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/on-the-path/

======
chunky1994
I'd be grateful if you'd tell me what you think! (Scroll down from the
illustration for the text I wrote, in case you missed it due to lack of
clarity)

------
garethsprice
Being an uncultured rube, what was the original language? Did you translate it
or take an archaic English version and modernize the language?

Did it rhyme to begin with or did you have to come up with a translation that
rhymed?

~~~
chunky1994
(I highly doubt an uncultured rube could be a member of HN) The original
language was Italian, and yes, I read a translated version which did not
rhyme. I was the one who came up with a version that rhymed. (This isn't
strictly a translation of Inferno, it's more like my interpretation of it.)

~~~
hsmyers
Interesting illustration. You might have gotten more recognition using the one
of the Dore's though. Like this one
<http://dante.ilt.columbia.edu/images/dore/inf_01a.jpeg> found at
<http://dante.ilt.columbia.edu/images/dore/inf.html> but that is just my .02
cents worth (always been a Dore fan). Liked the text as well although I missed
it at first, can't see dark text on black all that well...

~~~
chunky1994
Ah, well, yes they're (Dore's) quite appealing, but I think the one I'm
currently using covers the whole of inferno. Is the text really that unclear?
(I can read it quite easily)

